# Blue Rodeo



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Not a rally but, I just thought I'd put it up if anyone is at a loose end this weekend.
Country and western Festival with live bands thurs/fri evenings and all day Sat and Sun and till 11.00pm Sat evening.

American civil war encampment and displays, native american dance and displays (weather permitting) trade stands food, beer tent (cheap prices)
£30 per person includes camping from 12 noon Thursday till 12 noon Monday.
6th 7th 8th 9th and 10th August at Stratford on Avon racecourse.


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Same sort of response as last year then..................sorry to inform you but you missed a cracking weekend


----------

